# Suddenly clumsy child?



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

DD1 (32 months) has always been very physically active - running, jumping, climbing etc. She's had the usual sort of bumps and bruises, but I'm a bit concerned about this new 'behaviour'.

Yesterday, for the first time in her life she fell down the stairs - a full flight of stairs, onto a hard floor and crashing into a door at the bottom. Scared the life out of me. She cried a bit, but I couldn't see any signs of physical harm to her, other than a couple of carpet burns on her back. No signs of concussion and she seemed much as usual for the rest of the day - I kept a close eye on her.

I would have chalked it up to a once-off accident, but today she's been particularly clumsy, and a bit lethargic. She fell down the stairs again - just a few steps this time, thank goodness, and is bumping into things more than usual.

Could it be an ear infection? She doesn't have a fever though... I can't think of anything else it could be, but feel like I'm missing something obvious. Any ideas from you experienced mamas?


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

Growth spurts do this to my normally very sure-footed kids every time; they're clumsy until they get used to their suddenly-bigger bodies.


----------



## Mama2mc (Sep 7, 2010)

Could it be a growth spurt? I've noticed that when kids (especially those with tall parents) have growth spurts, they tend to be a bit clumsy, uncoordinated for a while, maybe they're just getting used to different body dimensions...


----------



## starlein26 (Apr 28, 2004)

I would just keep an eye on it. It likely falls in the normal range, but a little bit of time will tell you either way (does it improve or worsen?).


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

My kids get clumsy when tired or when they've had a growth spurt. I get lightheaded and fall down when I'm dehydrated, hungry, sleep deprived, or haven't had enough iron.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Has she recently gone off naps? Does it happen later in the day? Tired would be my first thought followed by ear infection. My ds never had a huge growth spurt, more of a slow and steady growth pattern, so that possibility wouldn't have occurred to me...


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

You maybe should have her eyes checked. Though I notice mine get clumsy when they've had a growth spurt, too.


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

Mine are always clumsy when they're tired. Shockingly so!


----------



## karemore (Oct 7, 2008)

You don't need a fever to have an ear infection. DD had many ear infections and one sign was that her balance was off. DH would say she's walking like a drunken sailor again, better get her ears checked. And usually she did have an infection. Something there were no other signs.

I would absolutely take her to be checked. Falling down the stairs two days in a row and being lethargic would frighten me.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

Along with others, I'd say growth spurt or tired (or both!)


----------

